# OLD SCHOOL BUILD



## 1212lowbass (Feb 9, 2012)

This mite be a noob question but i have old school Hifonics Aphrodite vii amp and needed to know which is positive and negitive on the speaker wires , is it the top row is positive with remote in the middle and negitive on the bottom row ? Can someone who knows help out ?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

series VII. download. enjoy. 
http://www.maxxsonics.net/manuals/hifonics/pdfs/hf_SERIESVII.pdf


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

btw the link to the manual was posted here 3 years ago. search first next time.


----------

